# Cell count us-05



## Spookhud (1/4/15)

What's the viable cell count of us-05 have read conflicting information from 65 billion to 200 billion


----------



## fraser_john (1/4/15)

Check the US-05 PDF from the website, pretty sure it is the 6 billion type range...

<edit>

Yep, just checked, 6 billion/g so for 11gm packet 66 billion cells


----------



## Spookhud (1/4/15)

So my 45l batch of 1.064 wort needs 526 billion cells , 8 packets of us-05 have I missed something that sounds nuts


----------



## manticle (1/4/15)

2-3 packs of fresh, rehydrated as per instructions would see you right. 8 packets is indeed nuts.

When I used dried, I'd happily use one, unrehydrated pack in 20 L of 1050 and I'll say I never had a problem but I know that is about as scientific as a hatbox.


----------



## dammag (1/4/15)

I always thought that it was 20 billion cells per gram but the website does say 6 billion.


----------



## danestead (2/4/15)

You sure the website doesnt say minimum 6b per gram?


----------



## fraser_john (2/4/15)

manticle said:


> 2-3 packs of fresh, rehydrated as per instructions would see you right. 8 packets is indeed nuts.
> 
> When I used dried, I'd happily use one, unrehydrated pack in 20 L of 1050 and I'll say I never had a problem but I know that is about as scientific as a hatbox.


Manticle is correct, 3 packets rehydrated would be good, a little under, but should be fine. The best calculator to use is http://www.brewersfriend.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator/ as it allows you to enter the cell density of dry yeast as part of the calculation.


----------



## Spookhud (2/4/15)

So I put my requirements into Brewers friend 45litres of 1064 wort comes back the same 88g 1 billion under required amount 8 packets??? I'm looking at this because I've started using liquid yeast with starters and the correct cell count and I now need almost twice the head space to what I needed with rehydrated dry and want to know can I achieve this with the dry cheaper is it all about the cell count


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/15)

Spookhud said:


> So I put my requirements into Brewers friend 45litres of 1064 wort comes back the same 88g 1 billion under required amount 8 packets??? I'm looking at this because I've started using liquid yeast with starters and the correct cell count and I now need almost twice the head space to what I needed with rehydrated dry and want to know can I achieve this with the dry cheaper is it all about the cell count


Yeastcalc.co says you'd need 700 billion cells. You've got a 2.25x batch, at high OG. So yeah, 10-packs. That's pretty insane.

Up to you if you chose to go with the recommendations or not. 4 x fresh packs, hydrated, would probably get your job done.


----------



## Nizmoose (2/4/15)

Starter? h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (2/4/15)

Mr Malty indicates 2.5pk or fresh yeast. Try it using the mfg date of your yeast

http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html

Screwy


----------



## Matplat (2/4/15)

Mr Malty says 2.6 22.5g packets of dry yeast....

Edit: Screwtop and I apparently think alike.... should have refreshed the window before posting!!


----------



## verysupple (2/4/15)

fraser_john said:


> Check the US-05 PDF from the website, pretty sure it is the 6 billion type range...
> 
> <edit>
> 
> Yep, just checked, 6 billion/g so for 11gm packet 66 billion cells





danestead said:


> You sure the website doesnt say minimum 6b per gram?


Yeah, the spec sheet says greater than 6 billion cells per gram. How much greater than is much debated as indicated by the conflicting info mentioned in the OP.


----------



## gezzanet (2/4/15)

Jan this year I used 1 pack US05 rehydrated on 20l 1.058 OG amber ale fermented at 18 deg C. No extra aeration except for dribbling wort to fermentor. FG 1.012 after 2 weeks. 
3 packs for 45l higher OG sounds ok


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/15)

Matplat said:


> Mr Malty says 2.6 22.5g packets of dry yeast....
> 
> Edit: Screwtop and I apparently think alike.... should have refreshed the window before posting!!


Isn't US05 in an 11g sachet?


----------



## verysupple (2/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> Isn't US05 in an 11g sachet?


Probably a typo seeing as Mr. Malty gives the number of 11.5 g packs needed. Fermentis come in 11.5 g packs but from memory Danstar (Lallemand) come in 11 g packs.


----------

